# How to Determine Butterfat Content?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there an old fashioned way to do this? By old fashioned, I mean for free or so cheap it is nearly free.


----------



## LuckytohaveFarm (Feb 22, 2011)

There are several labs that will test samples for you for a nominal fee.

Many labs can give you BF and protein levels, somatic cell count. Many labs offer non-DHIA or non-DHIR testing for those that just want the data for their own use.

Others can also do bacteria counts on your milk (especially if you sell to customers).

Some of the labs also do mastitis testing, so that you can determine the actual bug and use the correct medication on it without having to go through a vet.

http://admlabs.com/prices.php

http://agsource.crinet.com/page2288/NorthWestLabs

http://www.michelsonlab.com/chem_dairy.htm

http://www.vtdhia.org/index.php?option= ... &Itemid=96

http://www.vermontagriculture.com/ARMES ... Dairy.html

http://dairylab.com/

http://www.dairymd.com/lab.php

http://www.mimilk.com/lab_services.htm

http://www.elslab.com/index.php

http://www.sierradairylab.com/home.html

http://www.ess-services.com/food_dairy_testing.html

http://agsource.crinet.com/page2248/FoodMilk

http://dqci.com/milk-component-analyses.html

http://northlandlabs.com/dairy.aspx

http://www.dairyherdlab.com/

http://www.udderhealth.com/

Jillian McIntosh
Luckytohave Farm
www.luckytohavefarm.com
Nubian & Oberhasli


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for all these links!!! They are really, really helpful.


----------

